# Aquael Shrimp Set 20 or Minjiang R3 380, help with the selection for the sea



## TobyAletha (Dec 21, 2010)

Decided to launch the sea in the office :fish10: there are two cans of Minjiang R3 380 and Aquael Shrimp Set 20 ... must make a choice between them ... which to start? as for me Aquael is better in terms of acquiring the special lamps and installation of equipment, but the boss wants Chinese.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

the minjiang looks nicer.. probably better for the office in terms of looks.


----------

